# xmas /boxing day finds .. what did u get...



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

just what the title says guys , lets see what u salties guys and gals got ,
the stores will filled so lets see your stuff...

ohh yah ...pics or its not true ... come on guys and gals ...

I personally got squat ....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I got two boxes of salt and some new filters for my RO unit.
Do you really need pics?


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

and salt, Hanna reagents, aragonite...

Some of these things for algae strips:


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*Blonde Naso Tang (female)*

Got myself a show size Blonde Naso Tang (female) for my 242 gal BIG cube.
She is doing well, eating Julian Sprung's Sea Veggies as well as the occasional Frozen Spirulina Brine Shrimp.
Surprised that the Blue Hippo Tang of 3 years did not bother her at all and it was my Scopas Tang that threatened her a bit.

Now all is well and she seems to have settled in but does not have a spot (in the rock) to hide&#8230;yet

PS: got her for $ 68 taxes incl. boxing day sale.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I got fish food. That's it. Was tempted by a pipe fish pair, but knowing we have a move coming up and I have no idea what I'm going to do with my tanks, decided not to add more livestock.
So no fish purchases for our house.


----------



## da_realness (Jul 29, 2016)

Got a whole bunch of stuff for my 75g hoping to set it up this weekend. Might make a second trip before boxing day sales are over at big als








Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*purchses*

ok guys this is what the forum is all about not the drama going on ..
keep up the updates ,and no alt u don't have too 
just trying to get the forum moving upward ..
cheers


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

OK, here's what I ended up with 

25KG box Aquaforest Reef Salt (Canada Corals)
RODI Filter and carbon (Canada Corals)
Various frozen foods (Canada Corals)
Hanna Alkalinity (dKH) Checker (J&L Aquatics)
American Marine Pinpoint pH Probe Replacement (J&L Aquatics)
Vertex ROX Activated Carbon Media (J&L Aquatics)
2x Euroquatics E5 LED Bulb - Blue Pop 48" (reefsupplies.ca) 
E.S.V. Kalkwasser, Calcium Hydroxide - 3.5LBS (reefsupplies.ca)
Hanna Instruments Alkalinity REFILL KIT HI-755-26 (reefsupplies.ca)
American Marine Pinpoint PH 10 Calibration Solution (reefsupplies.ca)
American Marine Pinpoint Salinity Calibration Fluid (reefsupplies.ca)

Frags (all from Aquatic Kingdom)
5 different Zoas (Fruit Loops, Pineapple Express, and a few others I don't know the names of)
1 Meteor Shower Cyphastrea
1 Torch
1 Favia

Should be good for a little while.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Hah I was there with you Dave and the first 10 in Canada Corals 

Dry Goods:

Aquaforest Reefsalt 25kg box - CanadaCorals
RODI filters - CanadaCorals

Frags:

Pink and yellow goni frag - CanadaCorals
Blue Blasto 4 polyp frag - Aquatic kingdom
Bright yellow and pink center blasto 2 polyp frag- Aquatic kingdom
speckled white/pink and green green center blasto 3 polyp frag (this was a gamble, but wow!) - Aquatic kingdom
3 Aussie zoa frags - Aquatic kingdom


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Picked up a young flame angel and rolled the dice by putting him in my reef tank. So far so good. Eating algae off the rocks and the other fish in my tank seem to have accepted him. My dotty back and yellow tang give him a little chase here and there but they all seem To be getting along. Is not touching any coral (lps, zoas, shooms, sps) nothing so far. Fingers crossed

And some snails for clean up crew that have half died already :~


----------



## guelphjay (Mar 10, 2014)

I picked up a couple torchs and a really nice Purple Tang from R2O. 

I bought some Apex gear from Cheryl. Also a hat tip for recommending Coral Reef Shop. 

Stopped in there and bought Salt, a purple fire fish and a nice one spot fox. 

Pics to come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willijack (Nov 7, 2015)

I got a Big Al's gift card - and went shopping -
- Mexican Turbo Snail
- Red Star
- Psychedelic Goby
- Yellow Tang
- Bi-color Blenny
- Flame Angel

Torch, Monti (Reef Addict)
RBTA (breddren GTA'er)


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Two mushroom colonies
Two individual mushrooms
Yellow tang
6 benghai cardinals
green pectina
zoa frag
7 peppermint shrimp
and for freshwater
pair of festivum cichlids
6 otto cats
nice anubiaus plant


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

I went absolutely crazy! 4 styros in the car and i think i filled at least 2 of them. There was 4 of us out shopping together Monday.
Black Leopard wrasse
potters leopard wrasse
yellow coris wrasse
melanarius wrasse
meteor shower cyphastrea
brain coral
2x aussie acan colonies
bonsai colony
red dragon w yellow polyps colony
deep water acro colony
favia colony

9x L333 king tiger plecos
30x pygmy corys

i think thats all i got, i cant remember for sure. it was a crazy day of shopping.


----------



## szl (Sep 18, 2015)

I got a gold flake angel and a rhomboid wrasse from red at coral reef shop.

Got a few frags from thang gtareef. Pink lemonade, blueberry wine, autumn blaze, and a few others I can't remember


----------



## edwinf (May 28, 2014)

Stocked up on salt, and got a flame angel.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*finds*

nice finds guys ,,good deals were had ...


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

4 pyjama cardinals for $5 each!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

That's a nice looking bonsai colony Mike. Nice shape


----------



## saltypete (Jan 24, 2016)

Time will tell if this was a good deal or not. This red with green-to-yellow tentacle anemone was hiding in a sump tank at Aquatic Kingdom. 40% off too much is still a little too much, but I am optimistic this one will get some more colour in my tank!


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

mmatt said:


> That's a nice looking bonsai colony Mike. Nice shape


thanks Matt. i had been wanting one and could not pass this one up for the price and quality.


----------



## evan-beachouse-45 (May 22, 2016)

All three of these guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

^^^noice^^^


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

used my points @ big als and a gift card for a free flame angel. Also box of salt if I remember right for 67.99 at big als.... ro filters for the year, kalk, matrix, and I cheaped out and got rw8 instead of tunze I really wanted, all from reef supplies


----------



## saltypete (Jan 24, 2016)

Yellow colour starting to come in on the tentacles of the anemone... hoping for more given more time.


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 30, 2015)

I too got a Flame Angel! Popular little fish this season.

Also picked up screen top mesh and clips, a 300W heater, and some DI resin from Reef Supplies.

Honestly, I went a few days late and found a lot of empty tanks out there. The reefers were ravenous.


----------

